# [ANN] FreeBSD Druid 9.0b56



## devinteske (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello all,

I'd like to get some feedback on my newly-released installer.

http://druidbsd.sourceforge.net/

In a nut-shell, it allows you to install FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with sysinstall. However, it's so much more than that.

Please head on over to the site and grab yourself a copy of this Installer which is like 4 installers in-one. It effectively combines the FreeBSD 9.0 i386 CD/DVD disc1, the FreeBSD 9.0 i386 memstick image, the FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 CD/DVD disc1, and the FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 memstick image all rolled into one. This is due to the hybrid-nature of the ISO itself which allows you to write it to either optical media or USB flash media. In addition, the installer allows you to install either i386 or amd64 without rebooting to change installation environments.

More info over at the site.

Cheers,
Devin


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't forget that it also offers sysinstall(8)!


----------

